# Whats more aggressive..ternetzi or caribe???



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

opinions please....i will be getting them quite young. also...what are more fierce eaters etc..i cant decide.....thanks


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

a lot of people will say caribe, but I think terns. They are crazy and have no fear.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

i like that answer...bring it people!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

get somme cariba


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

it depends on the individual fish's personality. Don't look at the fish's aggressiveness. Look at the one that has the beauty to it. Get which one you think is more appealing to the eye.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Get which one you think is more appealing to the eye.


thanks but I am looking for more attitude and personality than looks at this moment....

more insight please


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

If all you look for is attitude you will more than likely be disappointed with your fish but its ok. I'm not holding you back from anything.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

i am in no way dissapointed with my fish...i have had all pygos except pirayas...and i love them...it was just a simple question.....which was more aggressive...i love all of their beauty....i wanted to know what people thought on aggressiveness....dont get me wrong


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

alright....im not saying that you will be always disappointed... see where it says "MOST OF THE TIME" you get what you want. like i said before im not holding you back from anything. sorry i stated my opinion.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

ive had a group of cariba and ternetzi and with my dealingswith the 2 my ternetzi shoal hs baeen alot more fun they eat better arnt as skittish and are more fun to watch thats just my experience with them though


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

At this momment I would def say Caribas, no doubt... but I've heard from alot of folks that Ternz are greedy Ps and wont back down even from a Cariba. RBs def has one of the best frenzy when fiesting. But honestly.. I would also say "depending on the individual fish".


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its all depend on the fish..i have cariba and tern and my tern does not back down from fights but it always gets an ass whipping..cariba are mean mofos...but as said it just depends on the fish


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Terns are just a yellow colaration of a natt. correct?????? So I would say caribe???


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Pick one. People who own terns will say terns and people who own caribes will say caribes. Personally, I think all Pygos are the same, with the exception of piraya. Those guys are definately vicious.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

LouiCypher said:


> Pick one. People who own terns will say terns and people who own caribes will say caribes. Personally, I think all Pygos are the same, with the exception of piraya. Those guys are definately vicious.


 IVE HEARD THAT TO i heard even being pygos they dont like choaling with each other


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Depends on the indivual fish. I can say one thing though... a Tern will never back down on a fight unless its bitten in half







(from experience). Caribe are just mean mofos in general! Tern seems to have a nice side to them. BUt as agressivness goes, RB thats the cake!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

No such thing as any more dominate breed or even a fish within such breed.

It only depends on the fish you get.


----------



## dozerdogue (May 9, 2003)

Well I don't personally own any caribe but have seen them feast and as far as I can can tell there just another pygo. Fish are like people some have bad attitdes and some don't. I have a 90 galllon with 5 6-7" terns and 2 4" piriya they get along great I also have 1 8" royal clown pleco and 1 7" salfin pleco. My P's will demolish anything there size and or bigger that is not a piranha or pleco. To each his own there all aggressive just pick the colors you like.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, i have 11 Caribas so you can imagine what i would recommend...i agree it depends on fish temp, they are all beautifull as been said but i believe Cariba is the most active (not to say aggressive) when shoaling and feeding...just what i think...i had Reds, Terns, Piraya and Cariba so in my experience if you like big active shoals of piranhas you should get Cariba...you won't regret!


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

I have a mixed pygo shoal, and I would say : go for piraya







...
but your q was cariba or tern ?
so : Cariba!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would go for caribe, i like the way they look and they will eat you out of house and home.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Like i said on p fish, My opinion that all fish's attitudes are different. My tern gets picked on by my cariba and he is quite bigger, not bad just that the cariba aren't afraid of him and chase him. As for eating. My tern eats pretty good, but not as good as my cariba. You are not going to get a true answer. For example take a litter of dobermans and you will find attitude differences with them all. Same differences. Now from personal experience i have had 7 cariba's and have not seen another species of p's out eat them. As for my experience with my piraya i woulden't go as far as saying they are meaner either. But i think they do schoel differently. The main word think by my obsevations on the few that i have. Now i haven't lost any fish except with my piraya schoel, 2 cannabalisms. Now the meanest p i ever had was a redbelly. He was a terror, i had to get rid of him because he tore all the other fish up, even the piraya.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> like i said before im not holding you back from anything. sorry i stated my opinion.


 hahah....dude man relax...i just wanted some feedback...no harm no foul


----------

